# Werte addieren



## vsitor (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte in phpmyadmin in einer Tabelle (sites) alle Werte (numhits) dieser Tabelle erhöhen. Ich dachte an soetwas:

UPDATE_*_FROM sites SET numhits=100 

Das Problem ist nur, das dann alle Seiten einen Hit von 100 haben, kann man bei SQL nicht auch addieren ?

ZB so: numsites=numsites+100 ?

Danke


----------



## hpvw (20. Oktober 2005)

Ja, kann man. Und zwar genau mit der Syntax, die Du gepostet hast.
	
	
	



```
UPDATE sites SET numhits=numhits+100
```
Siehe auch: UPDATE

Gruß hpvw


----------



## vsitor (20. Oktober 2005)

Sehr fein 

Danke


----------



## vsitor (20. Oktober 2005)

Könnte man auch einen Zufall einbauen, mit Random oder so ?
das der einfach wild die Zahlen unterschiedlich einfügt ?
Danke


----------



## hpvw (20. Oktober 2005)

Natürlich ist das möglich.
Beispiel: 
Addieren von zufälligen Ganzzahlen größer, gleich zehn, kleiner 90:
	
	
	



```
UPDATE sites SET numhits=numhits+FLOOR((RAND()*80)+10)
```
Siehe auch: RAND, FLOOR

Gruß hpvw


----------

